# Stainless prop for a 15hp 2stroke yamaha?



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

What stainless prop should i replace my stock prop with?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I used a 9 1/4 x 9 4 blade on an Lt 25 with some nice results. It was aluminum and was purchased for around $90. What boat are you using this on??


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> What stainless prop should i replace my stock prop with?


Powertech stainless steel propeller 9 x 10 3 blade.

Call theskiffshop and he can get u one.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> What stainless prop should i replace my stock prop with?


Powertech stainless steel propeller 9 x 10 3 blade.

Call theskiffshop and he can get u one.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Gheenoe classic.


----------

